# sometimes it's easy to move on



## mama (Feb 25, 2011)

ok so i left the marriage. told him we needed to sep. couldn't take him not putting anything in this marriage to work and was tired of being a mommy to him so to speak. didn't ask to be that but that's how our rel. became and no matter how many conversations with him changed that fact. well find out tonight that he is involved with someone else. it will be a month tomorrow since i told him we need to sep. and the legal part isn't even done with. i find it funny to say the least that someone who asks me why i'm rushing the sep. and asks me for second chances has moved on already. WTF? i don't get it. wish i seen things for how they were before but at least now is better then never. there is more to this story but i thought i would at least get this down as it's just occured tonight and i'm confused lol.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Sorry you find yourself in this spot though.

Give use more deals when you are ready. I'm sure forum members will help you sort things out.


----------



## blownaway (Dec 11, 2010)

Sorry you find yourself here, Mama. But, you said yourself that you are tired of being his mommy. I'm guessing that means that he is the type that cannot be alone for too long. He's not moved on; he just can't be by himself. He is too afraid of doing the work on himself. He's just going to run to someone else's arms so that she can now be his mommy. He's her problem now.


----------

